# Molly had babies :) (and a question)



## sbsociety (May 1, 2005)

One of my 13 females had fry today. I think all but about 2 are pregnant. Unfortunately, it happened while I was at work, so only 5 were still around when I got home. Also, another unfortunate incident... the mommy died after giving birth. I think it was because she was still a little young. She was still a young 'un when I bought her last week, but was very close to drop the fry. She was drawing her last breath when I found her.  

Also, I'm a beginner, and was wondering if it were normal for some fry to have been lying on the bottom dead. Did they come out dead, or did they die while I was away? They didn't seem fully developed, or maybe it was just the length of time they'd been dead that made it seem like they were under developed... I'd like to know so I can (if I can) help this not happen in the future. Only five out of about 15 lived...


----------



## Jobrien323 (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm still a beginner, but I'll let you know from my experiences.

I have never found a fry on the bottom of my tank lying motionliess, however out of the ones I saved and kept in the breeder net a few have passed before maturing. 

I attribute this to 'the strong survive' and also the reason why fish have so many fry at one time. As there are no predators in the breeders net, the weak ones do not get eaten, but do eventually die over lack of food (inability to fight the other fry for it)

Just my two cents... Congratulations on the fry!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

My platy female had 23 fry one day. some were well developed, some partially, and some were just like eggs with big eyes in them. 
of the 23 I have 7 left. they are now 5 months old. Only 3 are not deformed. The mother died after giving birth-- within a week.
I have best luck with guppies-- they all seem to be sturdy little bums.
mouse


----------

